# Mishimoto Radiator for 225 TT water fest goal



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey im new vwvortex so Hey whats up too everyone, only positive feed back please=) no need for haters, but always open to ideas. anyway im thinking of getting a Mishimoto Radiator for my 225 Amu TT has anyone tryed it an seen good feed back with it.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Engine/Cooling/ES1892548/

2002 Audi TT ko4-225 with nice brown baseball seats,APR 93oc flash, 3inch 42dd down pipe NLS- custom resonator only exhaust, Ecs under pulleys,front mount,DV 007 ,DV cold air kit,spec st2 clutch an FlyW, fk coilovers and H&R swaybars- adj arms an links, Slotted brakes.plus other small stuff.anyway my goal is to reach 290bhp an around 220whp with stock ko4-0? at water fest 2011 dyno pull- any thing to help would be grate i want to keep the Apr flash too. also-please can u help me with this goal,open too suggestions and pics always help.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Ko4TiTy said:


> Hey im new vwvortex so Hey whats up too everyone, only positive feed back please=) no need for haters, but always open to ideas. anyway im thinking of getting a Mishimoto Radiator for my 225 Amu TT has anyone tryed it an seen good feed back with it.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Engine/Cooling/ES1892548/
> 
> 2002 Audi TT ko4-225 with nice brown baseball seats,APR 93oc flash, 3inch 42dd down pipe NLS- custom resonator only exhaust, Ecs under pulleys,front mount,DV 007 ,DV cold air kit,spec st2 clutch an FlyW, fk coilovers and H&R swaybars- adj arms an links, Slotted brakes.plus other small stuff.anyway my goal is to reach 290bhp an around 220whp with stock ko4-0? at water fest 2011 dyno pull- any thing to help would be grate i want to keep the Apr flash too. also-please can u help me with this goal,open too suggestions and pics always help.


Get a FMIC or W/M better bang for your buck.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> Get a FMIC or W/M better bang for your buck.


A water meth kit yes, with a FMIC there is no bang since it only allows the engine to make the power it already made more consistantly without heat soak. Another thing to keep in mind is that 99% of the TT that get pushed with a FMIC have water cooling issues(not enough air to the radiator)

IMO, an upgraded radiator, just like a more efficient intercooler, is a good supporting mod but doesn't give you any power gains :beer:.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

99% have cooling issues, that sucks, but makes sense.


Related questions;

Does the bumper have to be removed for a new radiator to be installed?

I have never heard of Mishimoto, is it quality stuff?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

madmax199 said:


> A water meth kit yes, with a FMIC there is no bang since it only allows the engine to make the power it already made more consistantly without heat soak. Another thing to keep in mind is that 99% of the TT that get pushed with a FMIC have water cooling issues(not enough air to the radiator)
> 
> IMO, an upgraded radiator, just like a more efficient intercooler, is a good supporting mod but doesn't give you any power gains :beer:.


yes and no. As we know the stock IC's heat soak almost instantly. Also if the new IC is more efficient that the stock ones thus allowing a better transfer of heat out of the air getting to lower IAT's then power can be made. 

Its a stretch argument but it can be made that a more efficient IC not only prevents heat soak but can get you lower IAT's.

Not saying it will just that it can, I have 2 TT's one stock and one with a S362 and haven't experienced over heating or rising temps. Is this common?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Almost all the TT that are tracked(road racing) with a FMIC have had to come up with solutions for water cooling(I don't feel like searching for it but there was a thread on the subject on QW). The stock radiator is already weak at keeping temp under control when the engine is pushed and that's with nothing blocking the air going to it.

You are right, the OEM side mounts get heat soaked easily, especially when there's no airflow going to them(sitting still after running hard). The fact that there's blockage (alien headlight washer body) of the air going to them doesn't help their case :screwy:..
IMO, a good upgraded SMIC like the tyrolsports is the best solution because you are not creating a problem(water cooling) by trying to solve another (heat soaking of the factory heat exchangers). 

A water injection kit, like mentioned before, is also a good compromise as it allow chemical IAT cooling. If done right(multiple staggered nozzles pre and post TB,or even pre intercooler) you could lower the IAT to the point of not needing two SMIC. In my car, I deleted one of the SMIC because the iat were so low and I could use reducing pressure lost, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

mbaron said:


> 99% have cooling issues, that sucks, but makes sense.
> 
> 
> Related questions;
> ...



quality -life time warranty on it. all the pro formula D race cars us mishimoto rads


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

madmax199 said:


> Almost all the TT that are tracked(road racing) with a FMIC have had to come up with solutions for water cooling(I don't feel like searching for it but there was a thread on the subject on QW). The stock radiator is already weak at keeping temp under control when the engine is pushed and that's with nothing blocking the air going to it.
> 
> You are right, the OEM side mounts get heat soaked easily, especially when there's no airflow going to them(sitting still after running hard). The fact that there's blockage (alien headlight washer body) of the air going to them doesn't help their case :screwy:..
> IMO, a good upgraded SMIC like the tyrolsports is the best solution because you are not creating a problem(water cooling) by trying to solve another (heat soaking of the factory heat exchangers).
> ...


i like ur scca tt car it real cool


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

Ko4TiTy said:


> quality -life time warranty on it. all the pro formula D race cars us mishimoto rads


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ko4TiTy said:


> i like ur scca tt car it real cool


Thanks, I wish I had more time to finish all the projects I have for it(one day).


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

An oil cooler setup would do more than upgrading the radiator. I would put in a low temp thermostat also. Is the radiator the same as Mk4 Golf/Jettas? Even tracking my GTI with a FMIC never had temperature problems, but I run an 81*C thermostat in that car.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

You got ur self more than few opinions here which i totally agree with :

1-upgrade rad.(ur original question answered)
2-W/M kit
3-FMIC/SMIC
4-Oil cooler

As for me i'll go for Oil cooler>W/M Kit/Misho. Rad./IC cos the weather here is : Hell on Earth!
(50c+ in shades during peak summer) but that will be sort out eventually.

Still, if u want to get ur project ready for the upcoming fest then u might want to cool the AIT as much as u can so u can produce wats ur aiming for or even more.

I presume its up to you to prioritize the mentioned answer & suggestions .

All the the best


----------

